# sheraton vistana



## susquehanna retriever (May 29, 2006)

what is the website for this resort?  I tried under Sheraton and don't think I am looking at the right one.  I am considering buying our first TS either here or OLCC.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 29, 2006)

Starwood Vacation Ownership Website


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 29, 2006)

*Vistana Orlando Web Site*

Click here. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 29, 2006)

Sheraton Vistana is a great resort.  I've stayed there a few times.  It is a very large resort with lots of activities for the kids.  And, it is very close to all Disney theme parks.  

The newer sections of Lakes and Cascades are very nice.  As is the Fountains I & II sections.  I've stayed in each of these sections and I like them all.

I haven't stayed in the older sections of the resort, namely Spas, Courts, etc.  Some people are not thrilled with those sections.  Others think they are fine.

One of the benefits of owning Sheraton Vistana is that it trades in both II and RCI.  And, Sheraton Vistana has a nice program for converting weeks into RCI Points for a very low rate.  This is not the cheapest way to get into RCI Points.  But, it isn't bad if you want to go in that direction later.

Another benefit of Sheraton Vistana is if you own in Lakes or Cascades, it is possible to convert your unit into Starwood Vacation Club points called StarOptions.  There are some really nice resorts in SVO.  That also, will give you more flexibility in the future.

Orange Lake is similar to Sheraton Vistana in that it is very large and has lots of activities for kids.  In addition, it has 4 golf courses, several restaurants and a new water park called River Island that features a lazy river, 2 water slides, cabanas, hammocks and many shops.  I just returned home from a week at OLCC and I didn't go to one Disney theme park all week.  You don't need to.

One issue with OLCC is that you need a car to get around the resort.  And, it too, has older sections and newer sections.  Some exchangers feel that they are getting the bad rooms.  I'd say that on this topic that Orange Lake and Sheraton Vistana are about equal since both have newer and older sections.

Another issue is that today, OLCC only sells fixed weeks.  You must use RCI for exchanges to other weeks within OLCC.  There is word that OLCC is considering internal trading for around $49 and they are considering creating a vacation club that will allow owners to go other places without exchanging through RCI.  And, that you can break up your week into partial week stays. We'll see what actually happens.  It will be interesting to see.


----------



## maddaug (Jun 1, 2006)

Would one of you Vistana experts know which area is by the Marriott that under construction?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2006)

I will never understand why so many are attracted to Vistana.  I guess we were the only ones unfortunate enough to stay in The Fountains.    That part of the resort is so old it makes our 25-year-old resort in the mountains look sparkling new because we keep updating our resort.  You might as well stay at High Point or Orbit One, because so many parts of that mega resort look old and have not been updated.  The amenities are the only positive I can think of for the resort.

I realize that most TUG members will buy in Lakes or Cascades or Villages, because those are the newer areas, but after seeing how RUNDOWN the older areas are, same with OLCC, I would never consider purchasing something at either resort.  I think it is going to take a large assessment to get Fountains looking better, and Vistana is concentrating all efforts into building more units, not fixing up older ones.  Their priority is in selling the new, not refurbishing the old.

If you must buy in Orlando, you should consider HGVC or Marriott, though it costs more to buy into a quality system.  You already know what my advice is.  I would rather own something that I can buy cheap and trade into Orlando.  Even our old Blue week that we GAVE AWAY trades into Orlando, at all times of the year.  I would just never consider buying there, when there are alternative methods for owning.  

Another great purchase would be Cypress Pointe, three bedrooms.  The units were very nice, I rate them a 9, even when the units lost GC statis.  They fixed the units when they slipped to Silver Crown status, but they were still beautiful and livable months before the updates.  The resort is quality all the way, thanks to an active board that is willing to go the extra mile to keep the resort looking gorgeous.  Ironically, three bedrooms at Cypress Pointe go for far less than a two-bedroom Vistana on ebay.  I will never understand that. 

If each part of Vistana or OLCC was rated individually by RCI, some parts of Vistana would not even be Silver Crown and probably would not even get the Hospitality rating.  I know others have had the older units at Vistana, so maybe they will chime in here.  

We actually have stayed in Vistana's newer areas seven years ago.  The units were nice and I was impressed at the time, then we stayed at Fountains two years ago and it was a totally different experience.  The newer units will be The Fountains someday, old and rundown.

If I could buy whatever I wanted, I would buy Bluegreen points, enough to get me several vacations a year.  The MF's are low, you can choose a supertrader with them and get whatever you want, plus you can rent extra nights cheaply.  I wish I could sell every week I own and purchase Bluegreen, I would do it in a heartbeat.  You can buy at The Fountains, a newer resort, and still own in Orlando, if that is what you want to own.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 1, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I will never understand why so many are attracted to Vistana.  I guess we were the only ones unfortunate enough to stay in The Fountains.    That part of the resort is so old it makes our 25-year-old resort in the mountains look sparkling new because we keep updating our resort.  You might as well stay at High Point or Orbit One, because so many parts of that mega resort look old and have not been updated.  The amenities are the only positive I can think of for the resort.[QUOTE=rickandcindy23
> 
> There are several reasons why we chose Vistana, sight unseen mind you.  Starting with the reviews, and not just TUG reviews.  It is nearly a 9 on the TUG review site.  I have seen very few negatives and I have Googled it 100 times.  I have had outstanding service with them thus far and I am a HUGE critic of customer service skills and they get an A+ from me.  The negatives seem to be about the 80's decor in the older sections and the lack of elevators there also.
> 
> More pros - There is a lot of flexibility, floating 1-52 in the new sections and RCI/II dual affiliation.  I can hardly call myself an expert but I don't think it's necessary to label it the way that you have (I don't know what Orbit One or High Point is but it sounds like a negative comment).  I think it is a personal preference whether it's "mega" size is an issue. It is also important to know that each phase is run by a different board and you are not going to pay for other phases repairs or refurbishing if you do not own there (I was told this by a Vistana Board representative during my research).  If you have heard different, I stand corrected.  And that should clarify your understanding of one owners "attraction" to Vistana.  JMHO...


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 1, 2006)

I stayed at the Fountains phase I and thought it was a bit dated.  I own at Fountains 2 and think they keep up pretty well.  I've always read each phase was responsible for their own maintenance and reserve funds, not Vistana.  No matter where you buy, sooner or later it will be older and not as nice as when it was brand new.  Your maintenance and reserve funds can only replace so much each year. There will always be people who whine about that.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 1, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> I've always read each phase was responsible for their own maintenance and reserve funds, not Vistana.  No matter where you buy, sooner or later it will be older and not as nice as when it was brand new.  Your maintenance and reserve funds can only replace so much each year. There will always be people who whine about that.



Thank you for confirming that one phase does not affect the MF's of another.  And yes, rises in MF's are part of the timeshare deal, it is a committment you need to be very sure you are willing to make!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2006)

Having owned timeshare for 25 years, I understand about maintenance fees, assessments and keeping a resort in good enough condition to keep trade power high.  I am also on the board at our first resort, we own 11 1/2 weeks of timeshare.    I must say that I didn't mean to offend any Vistana owners.  I am just stating my opinion.   

I don't know if we were in Fountains I or 2 last time, but the experience was not much better than Orange Lake, where we also had an older unit.  We go to Disneyworld 3-4 times a year when we have annual passes.  We have seen the good and the bad near Disney and have stayed at almost every resort in the past 16 years.  Vistana and OLCC older units are not GC quality but get the award anyway.  They provide a lot of business to RCI and II (Vistana), so they keep their award status, but the older areas just do not fit the criteria for GC and Five-Star.  

Cypress Point is GC all the way and never looked anywhere near as rundown as the units at the mega resorts.  Cypress Point is superior in location, unit size and style, furnishings, and is always clean.  I never understood why they fell to a lower RCI rating because the resort was always nicer.  It is politics and about the money RCI makes from huge resorts.  That is the only explanation I can think of.  

Kitchen cabinets that are marked and marred and do not open straight, drawers that stick, out-of-date bathrooms, old furniture that was definitely the same as our 1999 trip, are just a few issues we encounted at Vistana Fountains two years ago.

Orbit One and High Point are not terrible resorts, so that was not an insult,  they are just showing their ages, yet they do not rate GC or even SC status with RCI or Five-Star with II (I don't remember the trading company High Point uses).  Both are decent resorts, as good as Vistana's and OLCC's older units.  If I was an owner on the board of either of those resorts, Orbit One or High Point, I would make sure the units were updated to GC interiors.  Orbit One has a nice kitchen and gorgeous quarry tile in the units, but they need better living room furniture and drapes, for sure.  The whirlpool tubs should be replaced and updated.  

As an owner of a mega resort that lets the older units deteriorate, I would be concerned that the same will happen to mine.  I realize there is a separate HOA board for each area at Vistana, but as Timesharing Today's article in the current issue stated, many of the boards have an HOA made up of management, former salespeople, and developers, long after the resorts are done.  Unless you know the board personally, you do not know who is running the show and what their motives are for voting the way they do.

I have good motives for being on our board.  Our resort will never get a Five-Star rating because we lack pools and activities.  Twin Rivers is at 9,000+ ft, so Fraser often has the coldest temperatures in the lower 48 states.   I want to make sure that the interiors of our units are the best they can be.  Skiers love our resort, as do hikers, boaters, bikers, white-water rafters, etc.  The attraction is the mountains, not Disneyworld.  

When there are so many resorts to choose from near Disney, every resort is in competition for our patronage.  Sure I would not mind staying in the newer areas of Vistana and OLCC, but we could easily get an older unit in either place, so we have to decide if grabbing an exchange at either resort is worth the risk of getting an old unit.  There are so many resorts that are not a gamble.  We choose to stay there.  Now if either resort comes up at a time when we can grab a week in the 45-day RCI points window, that will be a different story.  If we can stay at Vistana, any part, for $225 total cost, we will do it.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 2, 2006)

I just love this assumption that older areas are bad and not taken care of.  It is wrong.  I have stayed in the Fountains II area and while not as new as the Cascades, it is a reasonably new areas (I think the 3rd newest).  I would stay at Vistana again.  It is higher on my list than other resorts such as Vacation Village at Parkway.  I have not stayed in the Courts or Spas areas so I can't really speak for that.  I have read reports of others who have stayed there and totally enjoyed their stay.  I have, however, stayed in the older sections at OLCC.  I have not seen the severe wear and tear that some report.  

I do understand that some people don't like older resorts and that is fine but it doesn't make them bad.  I do know that OLCC replaces the soft issues every 6 years (curtains, carpets, furniture) and that it completely renovates the units every 18 years completely (down to the studs - I saw a completely remodeled unit during my stay here - new applicanes, stoves, etc.).  I suspect that Vistana has a similar program.  So yes, as units get older, there is wear-and-tear but in my experience, they are still nice.  Various items such as the stove and refrigerator may look dated but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.  At the end of the day, I end up with the feeling that perhaps it is the style that isn't liked as newer units are designed differently.  If true, even the remodeled unit that I saw at OLCC wouldn't be liked by some even though everything is new in the unit (cabinets, flooring, appliances, etc.).  It really comes down to different people like different things.  I think we all benefit from the ability to have choices.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 2, 2006)

[_Edited to delete message that could be viewed as a personal attack._ Dave M]


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 2, 2006)

*We Loved Vistana Orlando.*

With 1 exception (that being Cypress Pointe Grandevillas), every timeshare we've bought or exchanged into has been sight unseen.  And they've all been somewhere on a scale between great & outstanding, with Vistana Orlando way up there.  (An account of our experience is in the older TUG Reviews section, from way back in January 2003 -- our very 1st timeshare exchange.) 

A factor that may affect people's varied impressions of places like Vistana Orlando & Orange Lake could be their sheer size.  With so many sections built at so many different times, there are bound to be older & newer condos with more & less up-to-date features. 

That does not mean all the newer places are automatically better than all the older ones.  Take a look at Cypress Pointe (which is way smaller than Vistana Orlando & Orange Lake).  Over there, Phase II is newer & Phase I is older.  But guess which section is rated Gold Crown.  It's Phase I.  Why?  Because the HOA-BOD have bent their pick working to regain the top rating, not just by keeping the place as nice as it was on opening day, but by installing various improvements & enhancements. 

Shucks, just preventing deterioration takes effort.  Actually making things better against the ravages of time & the ordinary wear of usage & the advance of newer & fancier stuff elsewhere takes effort + smarts + ingenuity + vision. 

Imagine the vacation paradise you would have if you could amalgamate into 1 super resort all your favorite features (size, amenities, staff professionalism, decor, location, condition, architecture, affiliation -- the full monte) of all your favorite timeshares everywhere. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## susquehanna retriever (Jun 2, 2006)

Whew!  Guess I started something, lol.  I have not ruled out Vistana; as a matter of fact my wife loves the looks of it.  I really am getting a feeling that little things that don't bother us is a big deal to some (and thats fine, just different).  Like Hopeto, we are looking for some family fun, does not have to necessarily be luxury but def. needs to be clean.  We feel that TS will give us a chance to take a vacation, enjoy ourselves and give our kids experiences.  Just thought I would throw in my 2 cents, if it's worth that.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 2, 2006)

Some good points about the different phases not all being in the same condition and some may not deserve GC status.  I agree that may be the case in Vistana.  This has me thinking of the South Seas Resort on Captiva Island where it seems every phase is its own entity, although they are all GC rated as well.  At this resort I don't think I'd give South Seas Plantation as high a rating as some of the newer phases.  That too may have changed since all the renovations due to hurricane Charley.  I was one who traded into OLCC and got stuck in an old unit down by the highway.  It would be better if you could specify which phase, if you knew that much about the resort.  Something for RCI to work on I guess.  I don't think they get into that level of detail when you request a trade.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2006)

We stayed at Vistana twice, the first visit was 1999, the unit was similar to the one we had this last stay, even had the same furniture, though the furniture was very worn this time.  The first visit was a positive one, the units were only about four years old at that time, I am guessing.  Now those same gold sofas need replacing, plus the small televisions just don't cut it anymore, especially when you experience the newer and updated resorts.

I am speaking from experience here, my experience.  It's the only thing I can share, my own experience.     I have not been lucky enough to stay at Cascades or Lakes, neither was my nephew and niece, who stayed there last month, also in the Fountains section.  They traded a week at Daytona Beach and were very disappointed at how rundown the unit was.  They came over to visit us at Marriott's Cypress Harbour and couldn't believe the difference in our exchanges. 

We have only stayed in the newest VVatP units and think they are just beautiful.  We traded into the resort with points, just five weeks ago and had a great time.  It was our second stay in two years.  We love Vacation Village at Parkway and find that the units are just as nice as any Marriott.  Perhaps the older units are not as nice? 

There was a thread just a week or two ago about mega resorts and the problems associated with them.  I truly believe each area at OLCC and at Vistana needs to be judged individually and rated accordingly.  It may be the only way that the nicest and newest parts of the resorts are going to remain Gold Crown.  I can see a future of more and more unhappy exchangers who actually will send in their resort report cards with negative comments.  I believe that we only get 8% of our resort report cards back at Twin Rivers.  A large percentage of bad report cards could severely affect the entire complex.  

Vistana Villages would not be affected, however, because they have a different name.  Vistana Villages would be the only purchase I would ever consider, if I ever felt the inclination to buy Orlando, since it is a Starwood "mandatory resort" and the units have better potential for being kept up because of that fact. 

I never said that Lakes or Cascades MF's would be affected by updates to the other parts of the resorts, but you should be concerned as an owner of the entire complex if those updates are never done.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2006)

Gary, I said I own and am on the HOA board at an older resort, 25 years old. There is nothing wrong with an older resort, as long as it is maintained.  We made the mistake of letting things go for a while at Twin Rivers, now we are paying assessments for the updates we are making.  New kitchens with granite countertops are just not that expensive, when you consider that the cost is divided among 50 owners.  We also replaced decks with Trex decking materials.  Will will spend $85,000 per unit to improve every nook and cranny of our units.  In the end, the interiors should be as nice as any Marriott.  We will get Five-Star?  No way.  We don't have the amenities/activities, just two hottubs in the clubhouse.  But at least people will leave the resort feeling that they had the best vacation we could give.  

Vistana Fountains needs some work, and it could affect all areas of Vistana with regards to trade power at some point. That is all I am trying to say.  I don't understand being offended at any of my comments, but if I did offend, I definitely did not mean it.     Hopetotimeshare, I hope you have many lovely vacations at Vistana.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 2, 2006)

*Not All The Deck Experts Out There Like Trex.*




			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We also replaced decks with Trex decking materials.


This guy, who's in the deck biz, expresses a low opinion of Trex. 

He recommends some stuff called PrimoPlank, a solid polyethylene plastic lumber. 

I don't know whether I'll actually spring for PrimoPlank to re-do my own deck, but for sure I'm going to check it out & also be semi-wary of Trex. 

Remember the old days, when boards were actually made out of, like, _wood_ ?  You know, from, like, _trees_ ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know if it was Trex, but it was a product similar to it, if not the actual stuff.

I know that some are negative on the Trex product.  I wasn't on the board at the time that decision was made, but the decks sure look nice and will last a lot longer than the wood in that harsh climate.  Our old decks were actually dangerous to use for a while.  When there is six feet of snow on the ground most of the winter, it can be very hard on wood.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cindy;

I was not offended but there does seem to a trend by some who think that older sections of resorts (or older resorts themselves) are inferior.  I don't agree with that assessment.  Now my assessment would change if I end up staying in a section that truly needed renovation and hadn't been maintained but I haven't had that yet so I can only go on my experience in over 11 years of timesharing.  I do agree that the units can be inferior or less than satisfactory if they are not kept up.  It could be argued that due to the use by number of visitors, some who are harder on the units than other, that the renovations should be upgraded more often but that is a separate discussion from whether the older sections are less desirable or not.  The interesting aspect of this discussion is that the older sections of Vistana that are normally referred to are the Courts and the Spas area, not the Fountains which are, I think, the third newest area.  I had no issues when staying in the Fountains II area so that is the only area that I can base my assessment on.  And I understand, a single visit may not be representative but it seems to fit most people's experience as well when reading reviews about the resort.

Some DVC owners provides an interesting example of people who don't like older resorts.  Many DVC owners will argue for owning DVC because the resorts are newer and who, after all, wants to own an older timeshare.  The arguements are very similiar to the arguements given in this thread.  There are passionate arguements given against owning a timeshare by these individuals.  Yet, at the same time, they are wanting Disney to change a section of the Contemporary into a DVC resort, a resort that is over 10 years older than any timeshare that they are suggesting isn't worth owning.  I find it amusing.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 3, 2006)

We have been Fountains owners since the mid-90s. We use our unit most years. I can only recall one time that our unit looked a bit frazzled, and the next time we returned, everything was spiffy again. In fact, the last time we were there, it was newly redecorated. 

I haven't stayed in the newer sections. Never tried to switch because I believe the Fountains units are slightly larger.

We even stayed in the Falls units once about a decade ago and found them quite nice.

I guess our standards are lower than some folks. If the unit is clean, functional and reasonably attractive, I'm happy. 

Sheila


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 3, 2006)

[_Edited to delete message that could be viewed as a personal attack._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 3, 2006)

sfwilshire said:
			
		

> I guess our standards are lower than some folks. If the unit is clean, functional and reasonably attractive, I'm happy.
> 
> Sheila


I agree that it does not need to be the Taj Mahal but, spending more for something does not make you a better person or make that a better product.  This is the only analogy I can think of; We recently completely renovated our house. Just because we think we updated everything and spent lots of money, doesn't mean we have the nicest house in the neighborhood nor does it allow us to go around telling everyone in town that our neighbors houses are inferior. We can not allow those folks looking to buy in this resort to think it is a dump when we feel that it is not!  Not only does it hurt our feelings and our pride, but it hurts our property values!  Newer and more expensive does not always=better or more valuable.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sheila, perhaps they have updated Fountains II, that is great.  As a resort with loads of amenities, Vistana has most of the others beat.  I understand why young families would want to stay there.  A family could save lots of money by spending more days at the resort than at Disneyworld.  

I don't think the resort is second class at all, nor do I believe that anyone who owns or stays at the resort is second class.  I think the resort is first rate all the way.  The areas that do not get updated could affect the resort in its entirety, that was my point.  I am making a case that the resort could be broken down into many different areas, rated on their own merits, and perhaps some parts would be forced to take action.  Cypress Point took action when that resort slipped to Silver Crown.  It was much nicer just before the renovations than the unit we had at Fountains in Vistana.  

Perhaps Fountains I will get refurbishment soon.  I know that it was not refurbished at the end of April because our niece and nephew had an older unit that lacked some of the kitchen inventory, plus they were disappointed because they were expecting the unit to look like the photos on the website for Vistana.

The website for Starwood only has photos of Vistana Lakes and Cascades, they have none for the other parts of the resort.  I have no idea why that would be, except maybe the areas are managed by different companies?  Does anyone know about that?  Anyway, the photos on the Starwood site are a little deceiving.  RCI has the photos for Fountains, I believe, because they look like the units we had.  They obviously exclude all of the other areas.   

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so what is the lack of pictures on the site say?


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 5, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so what is the lack of pictures on the site say?




I found a ton of "Travelers candid photos" on Tripadvisor.com.  

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ton_Orlando-Orlando_Florida-m10782.alink_html

PS - Read the great reviews and take the virtual tour also!


----------



## bward (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

Actually the official Starwood site has pictures of the much maligned Courts section, too. If you scroll down the column of interior pictures you'll see them.

And, from the pics...which I know can be misleading...Courts looks pretty nice. I know Courts was refurbed recently: can anyone tell us if this is an accurate representation?

We've stayed in the old and the new: Springs and Lakes. We found both sections great. Two memorable vacations. Ammenities were top notch.
Look forward to returning to Vistana one day.

Take care,

bward


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't need to take a virtual tour, I stayed there--twice, in the same area.     The first experience was in 1999, when the units were fairly new and in great condition.  

I looked at your link anyway.  None of the units in your link, with the exception of one kitchen photo and the not-so-nice bedroom photo, were like the one we had or Jen and Mason (our niece and nephew) had just six weeks ago.  I looked at all 67 photos, even the three of the bedbugs.   

The units you are seeing on the virtual tour are in Lakes and Cascades.  They do not publish photos of the older units.  RCI does have a photo of the older units on the website.  They are the same as they were in 1999, our first trip.  The photos and the virtual tour especially, are pretty misleading.  

Hopetotimeshare, you bought in the nicer area, so your unit will look like the pictures.   You will never have to worry about staying in the older sections, but as an exchanger, I have to take what I am given.  Therefore, I will likely choose other resorts.  We have stayed at most of them and know where the best ones are.  But just as I have said about OLCC, if I can get a last-minute RCI points exchange (at a time when it is convenient for us) that will cost us a total of <$225, we will take it.  Because of TUG, I will no longer settle for a lesser unit and will ask, even insist, on Lakes/Cascades.  At OLCC, I will ask for a large jacuzzi tub for two, that will ensure a newer unit. 

Getting the right exchange is all about knowing what to ask for, which is the reason I love TUG and all the people here who give great advice.  I never realized before that I can insist on a better unit.  Maybe they will say no, but I can at least make a fuss.  That information alone is worth so much to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2006)

bward said:
			
		

> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Actually the official Starwood site has pictures of the much maligned Courts section, too. If you scroll down the column of interior pictures you'll see them.
> 
> ...



Since I have never seen the Courts section, I didn't know what I was looking at.  Did you exchange through II or RCI?  Both of our exchanges, plus Mason and Jen's exchange, were through RCI.  I was surprised they had a unit almost identical the one we had and even more surprised that Vistana had not updated.  If the HOA at Fountains does not take action, they are going to get more and more complaints.  

We also think the resort's amenities are great.  We rarely use the pools and activities at any of the resorts.  because we have annual passes for Disney and Universal and use them every day.  That is why the interiors of the units are very important to us.  We are in our fifties and don't have the kids to keep entertained anymore.  Although our last trip to Vistana was with our grown children, three of them, and we were hoping for a nicer unit than we got at Fountains.  If it had been just the two of us, it might not have been as disappointing.   I still think the units are slightly nicer than the oldest units at OLCC, though.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, this is my last post for this thread.  It has become tit for tat and I don't want to be labeled a troublemaker. I have a strong need to defend the facts, myself and my opinions and that was always my intention.  I apologize to those who requested that my earlier posts be deleted if I offended you in any way.  

My parting words are for those of you considering staying at or buying Vistana, do your research, be sure it's right for you, and make an educated decision.  
I look forward to posting my own reviews and photos after our visit next Spring!  Good luck and happy vacationing to all!


----------



## bward (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

I stayed at Vistana Resort twice, in the Springs and the Falls sections, but I never traded into it; we rented it like a hotel. I've only been time sharing for a couple of years.

The first year, in Springs, was 1999, before Sheraton took over. It was a great room, and the rear porch overlooked the Springs pool. Looking at our video now, I can see the decor was dated. But everything was very clean, everything worked, there were no problems at all. In fact, the carpet was being replaced just before we checked in, so it was in great shape.

The most recent trip was in 2003. We were nearly given one of the older sections of the resort, but the staff changed us into Fall on their ow; we didn't have to ask.

The unit was great. And one could see the glow of the Epcot fireworks from our patio. 

I understand what you are saying about how the different sections of Vistana might fall short of Gold Crown if they were rated individually. That's possible. But judging from the Courts photos on the Starwood website, it looks as if Starwood is doing the rehabs right.

bward


----------



## ACrider333 (Jun 19, 2006)

We stayed in the Fountains area the first week of May.  Not sure what Phase - it was #1806, second floor.  Patio faced a large pond with a fountain in the middle and a smallish pool on the other side, but a bigger pool very close by, just through the activity building.

I thought it was great, personally.  2 bedrooms, spacious, in good working order, nice kitchen and laundry and jacuzzie tub and comfy bed.  Didn't have any complaints!  Some wildly colorful decorating style, but I expected that for being in Florida and it seemed to "fit".  It definitely fit the needs of a family of 4 for a week; we'd stay in the same spot again!

AC


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 22, 2006)

Great to hear AC! Thanks for the feedback. We have our first reservation during the first week of May 2007 in the Cascades or Lakes!  Can't wait!


----------



## iluvwdw (Jun 24, 2006)

hopetotimeshare said:
			
		

> Great to hear AC! Thanks for the feedback. We have our first reservation during the first week of May 2007 in the Cascades or Lakes!  Can't wait!



I own at BOTH Lakes and Cascades and I can tell you, you will NOT be disappointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love both areas!!!!


----------



## bigbillf (Jun 25, 2006)

We are owners in the Lakes and just got back from a week there.

This was the first time we were at Vistana.  We stayed in the Lakes section room 1821, and enjoyed every minute.  We did stroll through the Cascades section but did not see any rooms there.  To us, the Cascades seemed congested as it is in the center of the main section of Vistana.  The Lakes are across the road from the main resort and are combined with the two Fountains sections.  The Lakes has it's own activity center and a smaller pool (great for small kids).  The Lakes pool is the kind where you can walk in and out without steps/stairs (like the beach) with a fountain in the the center.  The other side of the Lakes activity center connects to the Fountains pool (much larger than the Lakes) with a waterfall, a bar/restaurant, activity center, gym, and two Spa's.  We had no difficulty fetching lounge chairs and neither pool was overly crowded in the PM.  So to us, having the two different kind of pools with the two activity centers connected to each other was great.

We were pleased with our stay at the Lakes and will go back again in a couple of years.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 25, 2006)

We prefer the Cascades to all the other sections of Vistana.  They are the newest, which is an important issue for us.  They are also near the best of Vistana's amenities.  The Cascades pool is the nicest in the resort (although it does get crowded).  The general store is adjacent to the Cascades.  There's a nice little duck feeding gazebo on the pond.  There are a couple of restaurants nearby.  There's a large number of pools (including the "Super Pool" and one with a small slide feature) within walking distance as well as playgrounds, tennis courts, multiple clubhouses, etc.  If you want the nicest units in the hub of all the activity and amenities, then the Cascades section is definitely a great choice.

Cindy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2006)

When I posted the information about Fountains being outdated and rather dirty and not a great exchange, that applied only to my experience there.  I have not stayed at Cascades or Lakes and only toured there once, 7 years ago, when we stayed at Fountains the first time.  Fountains was really nice back then, but now it just isn't the same.  NOTHING had been changed: old furniture, decor, cabinets, etc., and it just needs updating.  I would be very disappointed if I was assigned there again.  

I am sure that Lakes and Cascades are very nice, since they are newer, my only point is that some parts of Vistana do not deserve GC ratings and that the resort may have to either fix that problem or divide it into subsections.  

We will trade into Vistana at some point and will definitely request Cascades.

I never meant to offend hopetotimeshare because she bought in a newer area and will have a totally different experience as an owner because she doesn't have to worry about getting an older unit.     That is the benefit of ownership and buying exactly what you want, where you want it.

I believe Vodo was once assigned to an older part of Vistana and felt the same way.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 25, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I believe Vodo was once assigned to an older part of Vistana and felt the same way.


We never actually stayed in a section other than the Cascades, but we were initially assigned a unit in the Springs or some older area and I begged, pleaded and cajoled the manager into putting us in the Cascades instead.  That was a case of RCI fibbing to me.  It was one of those rare times when I booked a week using a vacation counselor rather than doing it myself online.  I asked the VC three times if the unit was a Sleeps 8/8 and was advised all three times that it was.  An 8/8 unit should be a lockoff in one of either the Lakes or Cascades, so I felt like I was safe from the dreaded Courts or other old sections.  When we checked in, Vistana showed us in a Sleeps 8/6 which opened us up to areas we didn't want.  I had only that day received my confirmation from RCI and had just thrown it unopened into our van when we packed.  I was furious to discover, when I fetched the confirmation to show the manager that we had an 8/8, that RCI had confirmed an 8/6 instead.  Grrr!  In any event, the manager kindly put us in the Cascades.  Close call!

Cindy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2006)

Vodo, I had no idea that was how you could tell whether a unit is in the newer areas.  I am so glad to have that information for next time.  RCI guides are ignorant compared to those of us who exchange into the same areas, over and over again.  We had a Fountains 6/8, which had two double beds in the bedroom.  The kitchen was pretty bad, very old looking and the furniture was the same exact stuff from 1999, which was not new in 1999 because there were lots of the newest buildings already completed, so the units were probably three or four years old back then.

I wonder if the Fountains II have the whirlpool bathtubs in the master, surrounded by columns?  The building we were in had the whirlpool in a bathroom in the hallway, across from the washer/dryer unit.  Perhaps someone could answer that question?   I think we were in Fountains I.  Maybe we were in an older section that Fountains.  

To label every part of a mega resort Gold Crown is outrageous, when the quality is so different from one section to the next.  I would like to see each area judged on its own merit.  

Vodo, is there a way to tell whether a unit is new or old at OLCC?  I know the three bedrooms are newer and nicer, but what about the twos?  Also, are all the one-bedroom units at OLCC in the one building with the studios, or are there some in the newer buildings?


----------



## Vodo (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Cindy -

I have no idea how to tell about 2BR's at OLCC.  That's why I refuse to book one there.  I simply won't take a chance on getting a unit like the one you had, or even one of those older West Village single-story units.  That's why I book only 3BR units at OLCC.  If their new policy is to put all exchangers in the West Village, then the 2BR units would most likely be the older villas.  The 3BR units in the West Village are the Tennis Villas and I'm fine with those.  They're the oldest of the 3BR units, but they're in decent condition and they're near most of the amenities.  There are also 3BR units in the North Village and the East Village.  I imagine they also exist in the new River Island section, but we'll probably never get one of those as exchangers.

As for Vistana, it was my understanding that the 8/8 units are all 2BR lockoffs and they exist only in the Lakes and Cascades sections.  Someone mentioned later here on this BBS (Jef maybe?) that they thought there might be one other section that had 8/8's, but I don't remember which one it was.  The Cascades are located near the Courts and Springs sections and, just based on exterior condition, I wouldn't want to be in either of them.  The Fountains and Lakes are a little too remote from the amenities that we use most, so we always request the Cascades.  In our four visits there, we've always booked 8/8's (or thought we had) and they've always granted our requests.  We used the online Diamond Lane service and made our request through it.  We didn't mention that we were exchangers, but I imagine they can tell.  Sometimes I think they assume only owners use the Diamond Lane feature.

I absolutely agree that not every section of Vistana should be Gold Crown, nor should every section of OLCC.  I don't know how they can remedy that short of dividing each section into a separate resort designation.  Vistana already has so many designations that people are confused, so I don't know what the answer should be.  If you rate a resort by it's best section, it's very misleading.  If you rate a resort by its worst section, it's equally misleading.  Thank goodness we have this site and a couple of others where we can share information.  That shared knowledge has helped me salvage a few of what could have been very unpleasant vacations just by knowing what to ask for and what to avoid.  

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 25, 2006)

RickandCindy23 said:
			
		

> Vodo, is there a way to tell whether a unit is new or old at OLCC? I know the three bedrooms are newer and nicer, but what about the twos? Also, are all the one-bedroom units at OLCC in the one building with the studios, or are there some in the newer buildings?



Cindy....all OL units are refurbished on a schedule.  It doesn't matter whether they are located in the West Village or elsewhere.  For instance....we just returned a couple of weeks ago, and the North Village unit we stayed in had just received it's 6 year refurbishment as those units are 6 years old.  So we are in the middle of a refurbishing schedule within the North Village.    

The West Village is huge...and therefore it's units are in a constant refurbishing stage.....sprinkled thru out the village.  The resort works on sections of the West Village at a time.

Our resort's one bedroom units are located in the building that faces Splash Lagoon in the North Village.  They started occupancy in 2000.

The studios are located in the West Village Clubhouse.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 26, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Our resort's one bedroom units are located in the building that faces Splash Lagoon in the North Village.  They started occupancy in 2000.
> 
> The studios are located in the West Village Clubhouse.


There are also 1-bedroom units in the West Village.  I stayed in one a few years back.  They are in the charming single-story dwellings and should not be confused with the studios which, as Vickie mentioned, are in the clubhouse.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 27, 2006)

Vodo,
All of the Vistana units that I am pulling through both RCI and II say 6/8.  None say 8/8.  I am using my tiger traders with both searches, plus I am searching only in the off-season, the only time for us old folks to visit Mickey.  I would think II would have plenty of the 8/8 units, since they seem to be the exchange company of choice for Starwood.  

Is the 8/8 lockout configuration something I need to request?  I see lots of one bedrooms, which is probably the bigger side of the lockout.  Ironically, I see no studios, unless they call both sides one bedrooms.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cindy -

The last time I stayed at Vistana last Summer - when we had the issue with RCI confirming an 8/6 after they assured me on the phone it was an 8/8 - the manager at Vistana told me that RCI can only confirm 8/6's.  My previous stays had all been confirmed as 8/8's, so I don't know if that was a new policy or incorrect info.  Given that you can see only 8/6's on RCI, it may be policy.  If that's true though, then I would think you should be able to see some 8/8's on II.  I don't think they have a large number of lockoffs, but I would anticipate that you'd see at least one when searching off-season since there's so much inventory available then.

The lockout configuration is two one bedrooms with living rooms and full kitchens - one large unit, one smaller unit.  I don't know how you would tell them apart since they would both sleep 4.

Cindy


----------

